# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Machine translation >  Lingvanex, translation products, Nordicwise LLC, Larnaca, Cyprus and Minsk, Belarus

## Airicist

Developer - Nordicwise LLC

lingvanex.com

youtube.com/channel/UCOc_XT5trqZcpTKd8A5aTGg

facebook.com/lingvanex

twitter.com/lingvanex

linkedin.com/company/lingvanex

Translation API

----------

